# A quickie.....



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

...... but PLEASE, no analysis 

*A shepherd says to his sheepdog, go into that field and count the sheep.
The dog runs off, comes back 2 mins later and says 'There are 40'
The shepherd says 'That's funny, there should only be 37' and the dog says 'Yes I know, but I rounded them up!'*


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

TDG said:


> ...... but PLEASE, no analysis
> 
> *A shepherd says to his sheepdog, go into that field and count the sheep.
> The dog runs off, comes back 2 mins later and says 'There are 40'
> The shepherd says 'That's funny, there should only be 37' and the dog says 'Yes I know, but I rounded them up!'*


The dog wasn't an Irish Sheepdog by any chance, was it?!



I'll get my coat . . .


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

rogerblack said:


> .............I'll get my coat . . .


Yes - I should think so :roll: 
Thank you and goodbye :lol:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

After a visit to the whore house, a man notices green lumps on his willy,
> so he goes to the doctor.
> 
> “That’s serious” says the doctor. “You know how wrestlers get
> cauliflower ears?”
> 
> “ No ” says the man seriously.
> 
> “Well” says the doctor “You’ve got brothel sprouts.”


----------

